
Google Kubernetes Engine– How to Deploy Spring Boot Microservice - rahulwagh17
https://jhooq.com/deploy-spring-boot-microservices-on-kubernetes/#part-2
======
rahulwagh17
Google Kubernetes Engine - How to deploy Spring Boot microservice

Step 1: Create a project After the login goto "My First Project" and click on
it.

Step 2 : Create Cluster If you haven’t selected your project then please do
select from “My First Project ” menu. After than navigate to “Kubernetes
Engine” menu in the left hand side and then click on “Cluster“

Step 3: Push spring boot docker image to google container registry(gcr.io) 1-
Download the google SDK from the ttps://cloud.google.com/sdk/docs/downloads-
versioned-archives

2- Now you need to goto directory – google-cloud-
sdk-294.0.0-linux-x86_64/google-cloud-sdk run the install.sh

$./install.sh

$ docker build -t gcr.io/jhooq-sprinboot-k8s-demo/jhooq-springboot:v1 .

$ docker push gcr.io/jhooq-sprinboot-k8s-demo/jhooq-springboot:v1

Step 4: Deploy the spring boot microservice inside kubernetes cluster

1– Connect to cloudshell. Click on the connect button for the cloudshell 2–
Now we need to do kubectl deployment, use the following command for the
creating the deployment

$ kubectl create deployment jhooq-springboot --image=gcr.io/jhooq-
sprinboot-k8s-demo/jhooq-springboot:v1

deployment.apps/jhooq-springboot created

3- expose deployment on external IP

$ kubectl expose deployment jhooq-springboot --type=LoadBalancer --port 80
--target-port 8080

service/jhooq-springboot exposed

Find the external IP of service, so that you can access the spring boot
microservice outside of the network

$ kubectl get service

NAME TYPE CLUSTER-IP EXTERNAL-IP PORT(S) AGE jhooq-springboot LoadBalancer
10.64.8.231 34.72.142.92 80:32537/TCP 11m kubernetes ClusterIP 10.64.0.1
<none> 443/TCP

Now you can access your rest end point with the external IP .i.e.
[http://34.72.142.92:80/hello](http://34.72.142.92:80/hello)

